# What do you look for in an apprentice



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

This weekend im going to a job interview a pretty important one as their is not much work around here as the seasons change. I want to here from all you business owners and liscensed guys. My question is in your opinion what do you look for when hiring an apprentice- the qualities that you want in a helper. 

Im looking to become the best apprentice i can be.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Some good principles here...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f29/best-way-get-best-job-11503/


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Show up ready to go to work....

Look presentable....

Don't smell....

Try to think 2 steps ahead....

Keep your hands out of your pockets....

Don't show up hungover, drunk, or high....

Be on time, or early....

Buying the boss lunch never hurts either....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Big Breast helps ! :thumbup:
If you don't have them , then what Airgap said is good advise.


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

good stuff there PLB and thank you for the that link.

AirGap thank you as well and yes thinking two steps ahead is very important for a helper to do. Something i will have to try very hard to do.

Now i know that you guys have stated that appearance is huge and sometimes i worry about mine. I have tattoo sleeves on my arms and legs(now that im serious about my carreer i regret them in a way) they are beautifully done by one of the most renowned artists on the East Coast They are no way offensive or rude but i have been told by many people that the way i look directly contrasts to my personality. I am a Born again Christian and i love the Lord and try to be as upright and kind as possible at all times. However i am also heavily muscled from Training for so many years . There have been a couple times (not many though) that i have frightened customers when showing up to their house ( once they get to know me its they always really like me). I am afraid that the man who is interviewing me for a apprentice position will judge me before he gets to know me and i will lose out on this job oppertunity.

Should i wear a long sleeves shirt button up and long pants? I am very clean cut in appearnce. Maybe I am overthinking this ?

Guys keep the advice coming. Your experiance in this trade is a huge help to me and definatley gives me a leg up.

:thumbup:

Heres some things that i like to do to help out my boss/foreman work quicker and more efficently. Tell me if you think their worth while.

1. I take care of the trucks to the best of my ability. I wash them, Clean the insides, Vacuum them, wipe down the cab, remove any trash, Check oil, tire pressure, fluid levels etc. and perform little maitence if needed, lastly i make sure the truck is clean at the end of every day.

2. Make sure the truck is organized fittings and supplies always in their proper place. Keep a stock list of what we use and what we need so we never run out of stock.

3. Clean the tools so they function properly
4. Keep track of Stock used at jobs and write a description of what we did how long it took, ETC...

5. Organize our works space, I always lay down drop clothes if were doing service work in a customers house, or put on booties so we dont track mud and dirt around. I also always make a table for New construction jobs so we have a real place to work on. 

6. CLEAN im a clean freak I clean everything we touch because I know you can ruin a great job by leaving a mess behind when your done.

IF you guys have anything you can add that you would like your helpers to do for you that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I always ask them 1 question: Do you consider your self to be mechanically inclined, can you figure out how it works. 
Those that say they aren't better off looking for a new job.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If it was me, I would wear long sleeves...You already stated the reason I would do this....It's not fair, but first impressions ya know....

Nothing wrong with being a muscled up dude with full sleeves, but don't scare the little old ladies....

With the 6 things you've listed, you're already way ahead of most. I'm sure you'll be fine....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I can only speak as a journeyman. Don't kiss ass, the majority of plumbers I know hate it. Do what your told, ask when you don't know before you do damage. If you do damage or mess up let us know. THERE IS NOTHING WORSE THAN BURYING A MISTAKE! Remember that everyone working over you has done all the dirty work you are doing now that's what weeds out the lazy/worthless people. Put the tools back where you got them. Don't go back to the truck with empty hands. If you are done with it at the job site and going back to truck take it with you, it makes the site neater and cleaning up faster. Just because the plumber you are working with does not go on about all he knows does not mean he doesn't know as much or more, some of us think that if you are a plumber you should know it so it doesn't need to be talked about. Prevent messes at customers houses don't clean them up. Don't flirt with the female customers be they single,married, or daughters it creeps them out and you are not as suave as you think. Don't try to BS a customer about what we are doing if you don't know what you are talking about they will know. Just some of my pet peeves.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

1 - Shut the hell up, I have a hang over
2 - Don't ask me for a raise.......EVER
3 - I go home at 3:30, you go home when the mess is cleaned up
4 - Don't ask for your paycheck early........EVER
5 - Shut the hell up, I have a hang over
6 - Don't tell me about your wife, girlfriend, mother, father or for that matter anyone in your family. I don't want to hear about your problems.... I have a hang over so Shut the hell up


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Smitten_kitten said:


> ....Should i wear a long sleeves shirt button up and long pants?...



Yes. :yes:

Become known for you, not your art.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

couple of basic interview items I can remember

at the interview,
firm handshake and don't crush your interviewer's hand

take a seat when they tell you to.


towards end of the interview, if they ask you " any questions" 
I always ask "when do I start " 
confidence helps also


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

HOMER said:


> couple of basic interview items I can remember
> 
> at the interview,
> firm handshake and don't crush your interviewer's hand
> ...


 
This could backfire on you. I know if I were interviewing somebody and they said that, it would definitely cost you at least a few points. If I had any concerns during the interview, that statement would seal the deal. 

If you have a cell phone, don't answer it at work and no texting.

Show REAL interest in what you're learning.

This is real valuable information you're asking somebody to give you for free (not really free even; you're getting paid to learn) so be respectful of that. 

I'd wear a long sleeve shirt to the interview and if the job is service work, I'd wear long sleeves every day at work too. I have NO PROBLEMS with tattoos but if you're going in and out of people's homes, your first impression is important.

It might seem nerdy but it would impress me if an apprentice took notes when technical work is being done and you're observing.






Paul


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I look for a person that wants to learn,willing to learn, and does learn.

Ask lots of why questions to learn as much as you can concerning diagnosing issues.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Question about the tattoos for the owners in the service world.

How many of your customers have told you they don't like seeing tattoos? I'm just curious if it's just a stereotype or people are really requesting that.

I'm tattooed not sleeves, on the inside of my arms and I have them up my arms, when I'm working on a cabinet sink or something of that nature and wearing a short sleeved shirt they show. I have had customers ask me what they mean and when I tell them they really like the meanings of them.

I'm not saying all people see it that way...


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Let your interviewer know that your serious about making this your career, they want to know that your not going to waste their time and yours. All you have to do is care, if you dont care and dont have pride in your work youll become one of the hacks we all love to laugh at. Always think "what if", you need to be aware of your surroundings whether your doing service or new construction. Just use common sense!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Question about the tattoos for the owners in the service world.
> 
> How many of your customers have told you they don't like seeing tattoos? I'm just curious if it's just a stereotype or people are really requesting that.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for 'ya...

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Fixed it for 'ya...
> 
> :laughing:


Don't you have an igloo to go un thaw or something?!?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I work for a lot of folks that are in their 50's on up. While they might not say anything, I think they prefer non-tatted. Now, I'm not the white shirt, pressed slacks, bow-tie wearing plumber but I have come to the realization (more now that I'm an owner) that appearance means a lot to some people. I don't think it's the tattoos as much as the initial shock of seeing a sleeved guy you've never met standing at your door. Even if you come in wearing a jacket and only get 2 minutes to strike up a conversation before they see your ink, I think it lets them see YOU and not your appearance. Once the customer is comfortable with you, I don't think it matters much but it's that initial impression that's important. 






Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I see your point.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tattoos should be covered when doing any service ... How much plumbing do you know ?? Thats what I'd ask and I want to hear I know this and this but I'd learn it your way and I want to make this my career, I take this serious, but want to enjoy working and learning this trade and one day after I have earned my stripes and pass my test then maybe I can pass on what I've learned. I work hard and am nit afraid to get dirty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Question about the tattoos for the owners in the service world.
> 
> How many of your customers have told you they don't like seeing tattoos? I'm just curious if it's just a stereotype or people are really requesting that.
> 
> I'm not saying all people see it that way...


I'm not an owner, but am a service plumber...

Every job you go to is a sales call.
Many of them customers that you have never met before....
While some people may not have an objection, why take a chance and possibly of losing a sale because because the customer was turned off by tats...

I have no idea of the numbers but why risk even one...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I find that most customers object to Louis the Circus freak showing up at their door as well as some guy with ear lobes that make him look like a native savage wannabe. Call me old fashioned but this whole tat thing is a pretty stupid thing to do you yourself if you plan on dealing with the general public. Not everybody is into skulls, swords, snakes, roses and friggin unicorns. For christ's sakes, can't anybody come up with something new.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I find that most customers object to Louis the Circus freak showing up at their door as well as some guy with ear lobes that make him look like a native savage wannabe. Call me old fashioned but this whole tat thing is a pretty stupid thing to do you yourself if you plan on dealing with the general public. Not everybody is into skulls, swords, snakes, roses and friggin unicorns. For christ's sakes, can't anybody come up with something new.


I have something new, I am very original, one of the only guys I know that's has it ....... I have no tattoos or piercings. That makes me original .... I'm in mech plumbing but still care about my presentation and always keep my shirt tucked in


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

In no particular order.

Eyes and ears open, mouth shut. 

Never walk empty handed on a jobsite. 

Don't ever say...can't see that from the house 

Honesty is the best policy

Bad news doesn't get better with time.

Don't ever think you know everything...quit if that day ever happens.

Learn how to use a tape measure and level.

Nobody respects a kiss ass.

Work everyday like it may be your last day.

Yesterday's success doesn't allow you to *&ck up today.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I do have to say that the best app.that I ever had was the guy that you would never hire based on appearance.Had hair past his shoulders,tattoos up and down both arms,showed up every day with a clear head,was dressed clean(at the start of the day),caught on quickly,and had high gear at the end of the day when you needed to get 3 hours of work done in 2.We only did new work so not much exposure to H.O.'s but I'd take another one like him any day.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Always look your boss and customers in the eye's when in a conversation.
Nothing is worse than talking with someone that is looking everywhere else during a conversation.

Always be honest, we all have made mistakes, the boss, co-worker and or the customer will be pissed when something goes wrong. That is human nature but it will be over faster and easier if you admit to it.

Don't kiss the bosses a$$. Treat his trucks, tools and equipment as you would treat you own. Don't buy him lunch but if he buy's you lunch one day than it is ok for you to offer to buy lunch at a later date. This is showing him respect in return.


Avoid wearing a hat to the service call, once you start working then put your hat on as it is just like wearing work gloves. Wear long sleeves to ever call to cover your tats, but once you feel the customer out it may be ok to remove the sleeves. I have several customers that have tats everywhere and would not mine seeing yours.


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you guys for the combined effort!

I am very grateful because it was a SUCESS:thumbsup: I got the job!

I did what you guys advised and I think he was impressed. All the tips were very useful so serioulsy thank you. 


I feel totally blessed to have work right now and I'm so excited to get started. I start the 26 of September

The guy was extremely nice about in his 50s. He has a Master Plumber liscense, he Has a sheet metal liscence, (now i can get my HVAC apprentice going) and he is also a liscensed electrician. He has been in the trade for over 30 years. Im super excited what a great guy to learn from. 

I plan on asking to go over this week after work and totally cleaning out his vehicle and getting aquainted with and were everything is located. His truck outside is also dirty as can be, I was planning on going over with some coil cleaner and getting the muck off so it looks nice. 

Im not trying to kiss ass i just want to be helpful, do you think that is too much?

Also i plan on buying a host of long sleeve polo's for the jobs so my tattoo's wont even factor in (plus its gonna get cold)

He said we have a couple of big Radiant floor heating jobs coming up, which i have never done, so I definatley need to do some research on how to install those systems correctly. (I will be posting some questions ASAP) Also we have some New construction coming up which im going to have to brush up on as well. 

Lastly a few of you mentioned to not talk about personal issues/girlfriends etc? I talk about that stuff alot. If i shouldn't talk about that stuff what do we talk about in the truck or on the jobsites? Should I be quiet and just work or is some talking acceptable? I can be a bit of chatter box sometimes so im definatley gonna try to be more calm and proffesional.

thank you all for you input! I really think this will work out well for me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Wear the long sleeve shirt but be honest about the tattoos. The last thing you want to do is make him feel you were deceptive.

Mark


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I have something new, I am very original, one of the only guys I know that's has it ....... I have no tattoos or piercings. That makes me original .... I'm in mech plumbing but still care about my presentation and always keep my shirt tucked in


I'm much the same way.... That's how it came to be that I was the one who was assigned to warranty work when I was still working for a new construction shop. The boss said I was clean cut and didn't scare the homeowners:laughing:.....

I used to keep a change of clothes and clean shoes in the work truck for those times when I was called away from the job to go fix something in an occupied home. Fortunately, this didn't happen too often. While I've been told I'm articulate and professional and that I am a good "public face" for the company, I really prefer not to deal with customers directly if I can avoid it.

When doing new work, I always told my apprentice that I know I've done a good job if the person who buys the house I'm plumbing never even thinks about me or the work I've done. Most people don't spend a lot of time thinking about the plumbing in their homes, and I never want to give them a reason to.

I'll tell you what though, from having done a fair amount of warranty work, if a homeowner has so much as one little drip under his kitchen sink, he starts to worry about the integrity and quality of the whole plumbing system. NEVER give him a reason to worry and all is well......


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Your tattoo's will always be frowned upon, it does not matter how tasteful they are either.
I have to wear long sleeves most of the time, well always at work as i have full sleeves, im lucky i stopped at the knees so i can still wear shorts.
Always look professional and act it too.
I do regret getting mine to some degree but they are there now so i just deal with it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Smitten_kitten said:


> Thank you guys for the combined effort!
> 
> Lastly a few of you mentioned to not talk about personal issues/girlfriends etc? I talk about that stuff alot. If i shouldn't talk about that stuff what do we talk about in the truck or on the jobsites? Should I be quiet and just work or is some talking acceptable? I can be a bit of chatter box sometimes so im definatley gonna try to be more calm and proffesional.


S-k,
congrats, I am a believer, too. I would talk about spiritual things with some, kids/family with some, Simpsons/TV with some, you have to be more than a one trick pony. Don't do all the talking, do 90% of the listening, and use the 10% to draw out the stuff. Make it about them. 
Know how to read moods. If your partner is talkative, draw it out, if he is quiet, just learn what a "companionable silence" means. Do this on break or drive time, not on work time! I am one of those people that some days, I don't want to be bothered, and other days I am loquacious. Nobody likes a motormouth! More importantly, show improvement, no one expects you to be a master plumber during your apprenticeship, but you need to show advancement.
Peace out.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Smitten_kitten said:


> Thank you guys for the combined effort!
> 
> I am very grateful because it was a SUCESS:thumbsup: I got the job!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!! I'd wait till you start before I clean any thing ,, and be carefull cuz some plumbers have "controlled chaos". Looks like a mess but they know where every thing is so don't mess with the tools. Studying up is good but never say " well I read up on this and ......". Learn from him so u do it his way Some times it's good to have a inexperienced helper to train ur way from the start... Then to have a experienced apprentice with bad habits that thinks he knows it all .... And let the boss set the mood and chat and the radio station, don't ever touch that!!!! Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Smitten_kitten said:


> ...I am very grateful because it was a SUCESS:thumbsup: I got the job!....


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

First of all congrats on the job 

Well let me rephrase that congrats on the CAREER that is the 1st question I always ask: Why do you want to get into the plumbing field? Def in these times I don't want someone that is just looking for a job to get thru the times and then move on! But it sounds like you are serious and good luck


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

you spelled success wrong! Thats strike one!... Congrats


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes thank you everyone. I've had a great busy work week. We have mostly done new construction, started roughing a house and put in a couple of furnaces its been great. My boss is an awsome guy wicked nice super easy going and a great teacher. He actually teaches me on the job its unreal i feel like im going to school. He send me home with assignments too. 

ex: were putting in a york high efficency furnace tommorow heres the manuel in the morning i want you to tell me exactly how were going to vent it and how were run and hook up the condensate. 

Its awsome im having such a great time. Its so nice not to just be the helper but to have an active role in the completion of the job. I still have alot of work to do before im halfway competent but im def excited and def feel like i got the right guy. Plus this was the first job i ever really prayed hard for and i think that this is the job god wants me to have it may sound silly but I really think thats why things are good right now. Were picking up work like crazy and the only downside to that is i have not had as much time as I'd like to study. But i am going to make time for it even if it means sacrificing something else. 



Yes TEX MECH your right I backed off on the cleaning idea to a degree his van is packed full of everything you could ever dream of floor to ceiling. It is total controlled chaos and i get the vibe he doesn't really mind it being that way. However that makes me a little unconfortable as i feel like its my job as the apprentice to keep everything neat and organized so we can work efficently. So to a degree im struggling to find my place in the company. And yes good point about learning his habits and replacing my own. I think thats what im going to have to do here. 

He was also fine with my tattoos he didn't mind. At first he was suspicious to why i was wearing long sleeves as it was hot as hell outside. It was actually kinda funny his Girlfriend thought that i was a druggie hiding track marks under my long sleeves so when he mentioned that i quickly showed my tattoos as i'd rather him see that than think im a drug addict . I still carry long sleeves shirts and clean clothes just in case we do a service (which we dont do much) and i have to meet someone new.

I also feel I'm maturing quite a bit. Im Chatterbox by nature. I used to talk way too much and reveal way to much stuff about myself now im acting more reserved and proffessional. 

And Plumber422 thank you for the input i am very similar to you. I was always sharing my faith in a way that i now think was too confrontational and too much for people. I now recognize the need for balance their is nothing better than being a christian in my opinion but not everyone else feels the same and wants to hear about it all day long. I also am at you guy's advice keeping my personal life more to my self. i have realized that this is work not hangout and talk time. 

but thank you all again for the help and help to come! and sry for the spelling i am in a rush today!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Good for you 
Keep it up, with your attitude you will go far


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What helped me to get in as a apprentice is that I was already familiar with the trade as I worked around/in it for a greater part of my life, I use yes sir and no sir when talking to people I work with and if I have questions I ask right away, I come to work on time and don't complain, I am a hard worker( the most Important thing is being a hardworker). Being a safe worker is another thing that is very important because you ain't gonna be kept around if your endangering your or someone elses safety.


----------



## AngelCompany (Nov 2, 2011)

*Becoming a female plumber*

Hey, I work for a theatre and film company, called the Company of Angels. We have just made a short film about female plumbers...check it out! (for free!) Let us know what you think.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AngelCompany said:


> Hey, I work for a theatre and film company, called the Company of Angels. We have just made a short film about female plumbers...check it out! (for free!) Let us know what you think.
> 
> Pipe Up - YouTube



Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice I hack your youtube and replace this with a little rascals episode.


----------

